# here she is.



## Dirtydmc (Aug 2, 2011)

Chevelle Ann Marie mcentire. Born August 1, 2011 @ 9:24pm. 6 lbs 12 ozs. She is making the cutest noises. I wonder if I can tame her? They gave her antibiotics for her eyes. That was also like an hour after she was born so she looks a little beat up. 

Thank you to everyone that had kind words. I'm a super happy dad.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats! I can't help but smile when I see babies lol. I can't remember, is she your first?


----------



## reptastic (Aug 2, 2011)

Awe congrats she's beautiful, future tegu keeper I suppose? Lol


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Those things come with a care sheet? haha


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanx guys. She is the most beautiful pet I have.  I wish she had a care sheet. Lol! 

First child by blood. Second daughter. I am one happy daddy.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 3, 2011)

First night at home lastnight. Baby was fussy! Until daddy picked her up. She slept on my chest for the rest of the evening. Opened my eyes this morning and saw an angel looking at me. 

On a tegu topic.......

My green head is wanting to come out of his hide. He makes it out and goes back in when I move. He's so cute.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations pappa!


----------

